# Help me deciding between these basses!!!



## mrhankey87 (Feb 21, 2010)

So, me and my band are currently preparing to record our first promo/EP, and since the bassman needs a new 5 string, after some searches I'm stuck between these models:






B.C. Rich Guitars - NJ Deluxe Warlock Bass - Neck through, EMG, Floyd Rose Original





The ESP Guitar Company :: Fred Leclercq Signature Series





http://espguitars.com/basses_b.html





http://espguitars.com/basses_f.html





Ibanez :: Basses :: SRT805DX





http://www.thomann.de/it/ibanez_btb705dx_tkf.htm

We play technical melodic Death Metal, drop A.

So, tell me your opinion....also, how the EMG DC series differ from the TW pickups that the LTD Deluxe bass has?

Thank you. 

PS: other suggestions are highly appreciated!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 21, 2010)

Out of those, I'd go with the Ibanez SRT805DX, and even though I love Ibanez guitars, I've never been a huge fan of their basses, but out of those basses you listed, in my opinion, the SR805 has the most comfortable neck, and balanced/comfortable body. I also find the Vari-Mid preamp on the SR more musical than the EMG pre-amp on the other basses.

As for the pickups, the DC stands for "Dual Coil" and cannot be tapped into "single coil mode" while the TW are basically the DC but with an added coil to allow for a single coil tone if needed.


----------



## mrhankey87 (Feb 21, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Out of those, I'd go with the Ibanez SRT805DX, and even though I love Ibanez guitars, I've never been a huge fan of their basses, but out of those basses you listed, in my opinion, the SR805 has the most comfortable neck, and balanced/comfortable body. I also find the Vari-Mid preamp on the SR more musical than the EMG pre-amp on the other basses.
> 
> As for the pickups, the DC stands for "Dual Coil" and cannot be tapped into "single coil mode" while the TW are basically the DC but with an added coil to allow for a single coil tone if needed.



I read that the TW is based on the CS series, not the DC.

Which pickups would you recommend for my band's purpose? Price is not an issue.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 21, 2010)

mrhankey87 said:


> I read that the TW is based on the CS series, not the DC.
> 
> Which pickups would you recommend for my band's purpose? Price is not an issue.



I've always liked the DCs for more extreme playing. I feel they have more growl to them, as well as more balls in the low end, with a sharper high-mid curve. The CS is warmer and more "classic" sounding. As for the TWs, unless you really need something like a J-Bass sound, they simply aren't needed.


----------



## mrhankey87 (Feb 21, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I've always liked the DCs for more extreme playing. I feel they have more growl to them, as well as more balls in the low end, with a sharper high-mid curve. The CS is warmer and more "classic" sounding. As for the TWs, unless you really need something like a J-Bass sound, they simply aren't needed.



My choice would also be the Ibanez but it seems that I can't find it anywhere in Europe.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm not sure if these are in your price range, but I've played them extensively, in a Metal context and they performed wonderfully. 

YAMAHA TRB1005J BK - U.K. International Cyberstore
IBANEZ SR705-TK - U.K. International Cyberstore
ESP LTD SURVEYOR-415 BK - U.K. International Cyberstore

As for the Ibanez BTB basses, while they sound phenomenal, I always found both the body and neck to be kinda awkward, though that might just be me.


----------



## mrhankey87 (Feb 21, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm not sure if these are in your price range, but I've played them extensively, in a Metal context and they performed wonderfully.
> 
> YAMAHA TRB1005J BK - U.K. International Cyberstore
> IBANEZ SR705-TK - U.K. International Cyberstore
> ...



I'd really like a bass with stock EMG 40DC pickups....what can you tell me about Bartolini?


----------



## Empryrean (Feb 21, 2010)

!! Spalted MAPLE


----------



## Brendan G (Feb 21, 2010)

I loved every Ibanez BTB bass I've ever played, you can't really go wrong with getting one of those.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 21, 2010)

mrhankey87 said:


> I'd really like a bass with stock EMG 40DC pickups....what can you tell me about Bartolini?



As far as bass pickups go, I think they're just about the best. They're incredibly versatile and can conjure up just about any tone you please. The the MK series is very nice, they have a wide open frequency response with solid lows and low-mids. They have a very nice growl to them without being too boomy. The highs are very soft and articulate.


----------



## mrhankey87 (Feb 21, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> As far as bass pickups go, I think they're just about the best. They're incredibly versatile and can conjure up just about any tone you please. The the MK series is very nice, they have a wide open frequency response with solid lows and low-mids. They have a very nice growl to them without being too boomy. The highs are very soft and articulate.



but the EMG DC40 maybe would suit better my band's musical purpose, right? Btw the SR 705 seems very good. do you know if Bartolinis work well at 18v?


----------



## signalgrey (Feb 21, 2010)

the BTB is imho the best series ibanez does. i personally HATE the SDGR basses, but the BTB's all sound really good. the have a 35in neck if im not mistaked, i did a lot of recording on a 5 string btb and it was pretty much an effortless endeavor. easy to play on, comfortable, good tone, good components, well built.

btb

ltd F series looks hot too. but only for looks.



mrhankey87 said:


> but the EMG DC40 maybe would suit better my band's musical purpose, right? Btw the SR 705 seems very good. do you know if Bartolinis work well at 18v?



i dont think youd need an 18v mod with bartolini's. Barts are my favorite pickups for basses, warm full and clear.


----------



## Zugster (Feb 21, 2010)

Have you considered an Ibanez BTB?

The post below came while I was writing this. BTB are 35" scale. They look good, sound great and play well when set up right.


----------



## SPBY (Feb 21, 2010)

I love the look of the spalted maple LTD


----------



## mrhankey87 (Feb 22, 2010)

the btb series has ash body, for my genre I'd like a crisp attack but also fullness, and dunno if the ash would provide it. also, does the btb series have a fatter neck than the sr?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 22, 2010)

BTB. no doubt.


----------



## Zugster (Feb 22, 2010)

mrhankey87 said:


> the btb series has ash body, for my genre I'd like a crisp attack but also fullness, and dunno if the ash would provide it. also, does the btb series have a fatter neck than the sr?


 
Not so. The BTBs I've seen - and I do have one - are maple topped mahogany. Definetely crisp attack, definition and fullness. These are great basses. Mine came with Barts, and I got via ebay for only $300 with a hard case.

They have a wider neck (wider string spacing) than the SR series. Relatively thin and flat. I find it comfortable. Of course neck profile preference is up to the player.


----------



## FYP666 (Feb 22, 2010)

Ibanez BTB-bass is the way to go, trust me. They sound good, they are comfortable, they feel great and they last in the gig-world!


----------



## mrhankey87 (Feb 22, 2010)

Everyone is suggesting me the BTB series, but I think my bassman prefers the feel of SR. Are BTB neck that bigger than SR ones?

Since our compositions are in drop A, I think we'll benefit from the 35" scale of BTBs.

Dunno yet if Bartolini would be good, sincerely I'm totally ignorant about bass pickups.
But for sure EMGs would do the job well.

What about this model:





Buy Schecter Stiletto Studio-5 Bass | 5 String Electric Bass | Musician's Friend

They already have 18v so I'd just need to swap the EMG HZ to DC ones, the price is tempting but dunno if they'd be comfortable as Ibanez basses.


----------



## Zugster (Feb 22, 2010)

Barts are great and so are EMGs, though I think Barts have the best reputation.

I think those Stilettos are cool too.


----------



## mrhankey87 (Feb 22, 2010)

Zugster said:


> Barts are great and so are EMGs, though I think Barts have the best reputation.
> 
> I think those Stilettos are cool too.



those stiletto basses have 18v active eq, I don't know if those two 9v batteries could be used to supply the EMG 40DC (not only the eq), if I decide to do the swap.


----------



## Anarkhia (Feb 24, 2010)

I've got an esp f-5e and a btb 470, and the btb wins in everything hands down without question. I'm definitely considering getting a second btb sometime in the near future


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 24, 2010)

i started off on 5 string bass, an ibby SR series. that´s kinda what i´m used to as far as bass goes. however, the BTB bass necks are way comfier IMO. i´m used to 5 strings and beyond, so i can´t comment on 4 string basses, because i´m not experienced with them.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Feb 24, 2010)

All those basses, IMO are good. But the general census, and my opinion are for the BTB, or any BTB. 

I've played LTDs, and as a loyal supporter of ESP's LTD guitars (I've owned 4), their basses are short of being stellar. 34" scales for 5 strings in that price range, not so nice. The 34" scale is really tailored for B, where as the 35" scale can handle some lower tunings easily. This is all subjective and based on my personal preference but it's where I stand on bass scale length. I've yet to try an ESP Standard Bass, but with the LTD's, Ibanez blows them out of the water. 

I've recorded bass with a Warlock before, and it was solid. Did the whole DI with it, solid punch, yada yada, and that was with everything stock on it. Granted it was a 4 string model tuned too... drop D I believe. It did what I needed it to do... track. Can't comment on a BC Rich 5 string though. 

Ibanez Soundgears are just awesome if you like them. They have super comfortable body profiles and the necks are full of win... then you try the BTB series and it blows these guys out of the water. It's like, damn, how the hell can you get any better then a Soundgear!? But Ibanez did! The BTB series basses are a clear winner for a reason. 

Troll Ebay for a used BTB455(?), I believe they come with Bartolini's and a 3 band EQ, can easily be purchased for a decent price. 

As for 18 volts? Not sure if it will work unless you disconnected the Active EQ and did the reversible 18V mod straight to the pups.


----------



## mrhankey87 (Feb 25, 2010)

robotsatemygma said:


> All those basses, IMO are good. But the general census, and my opinion are for the BTB, or any BTB.
> 
> I've played LTDs, and as a loyal supporter of ESP's LTD guitars (I've owned 4), their basses are short of being stellar. 34" scales for 5 strings in that price range, not so nice. The 34" scale is really tailored for B, where as the 35" scale can handle some lower tunings easily. This is all subjective and based on my personal preference but it's where I stand on bass scale length. I've yet to try an ESP Standard Bass, but with the LTD's, Ibanez blows them out of the water.
> 
> ...



you just sold me on BTBs, congratz 

are barts suitable for my style, or do I have to buy an EMG equipped BTB?


----------



## Dystopia (Feb 25, 2010)

dude, id go with the Nj or the 415FM. the beige ones are nice, but look kinda gay


----------



## Origin (Feb 25, 2010)

If the sr805 is one of the ones with Bartoloni's in em, I'd say go for that, otherwise the BTBs always look fitting for any musical style


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Feb 26, 2010)

omg aside from the warwick corvette the BTB is def. my favorite bass...so awesome looking/sounding/playing.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 26, 2010)

The Ibanez basses are definitely great players. I was playing my buddy's and it was beautiful. I still prefer my Yamaha RBX765A because it's a hell of a lot lighter. If I were you, I would definitely go with the Ibanez.

I have the ESP/LTD B-206 myself (that beast is heavy). I have an Audere preamp in it and holy shit. It's unremarkable. If you don't want to upgrade, go with Ibanez. The ESP isn't bad sounding, but I wanted lots of tonal range.


----------

